# A Depression "gene" - what do you reck?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I suppose I'm concerned, naturally enough about passing on depression. Paul and I don't do very well really, my paternal grandfather, dad and I have all had/have depression in some way, shape or form and there are alot of folk on Paul's side too with depression. Now, I appreciate, that unfortunately depression is "everywhere" - its a horrible, horrible disease and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy (well - I dunno so???) - I'm sure there have been studies on whether folk are genetically predisposed and I'm sure that its rampant in many other families too.Any thoughts????Sue


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Might be a gene, because there is history of depression in my family too. And there is also history of substance abuse. But depression deffinitely is crippling, when I combine it with the anxiety and IBS you know you just don't even feel like doing anything, you lose your motivation and focus. Depression really changes you as a person, I look back at the person I used to be and the person I am now and I just hate it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I think depression has always been with me - I was an overly anxious child - when I lost my wonderful Uncle at the age of 9 - I became obsessed with death and was always convinced that my dad would not come back from work. I've sort of "embraced" depression if I can put it like that - its a chronic condition but I won't let it rule my life. I'm happier now than I've probably ever been though I am now resigned to a life on medication.Not easy is it?Sue


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I've never really gone to see anyone about it, and my parents were pretty much clueless that I even had it for a long time. I was going to see a psychiatrist but the day that I had my appointment I strangely was in a fantastic mood and I was also just kind of scared to go, so I cancelled and I haven't gone. I've been dealing with it all by myself for years now. It's funny because before my mom and step dad's whole situation and seperation, I was as happy as could be, I never understood depression or suicide or anything like that. I didn't understand what could make someone feel that way. When it caught up to me and everything happened I was just like wow. It's probably not good what I do, I bottle it up and try to deal with it myself, but I can control the depression pretty easily. It's everything else that gets out of control, but I'm starting to work to make my life better. I'm glad that you found a way to be happy and I am sorry for your loss as a child. Only death I've had was my grandpa just a few years ago, I had my great grandma when I was a child about 11 or 12, but at that age I never even cried or got sad about anything. But going to my grandfathers funeral was different, seeing him not even looking like I remembered because he had battled cancer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Dan - I think illness has a way of catching up with you - I often get migraines AFTER all the stress has happened - so thats probably why your depression/anxiety surfaced much later.Just be careful about bottling too much up - it can have a way of escaping - its a very British thing - stiff upper lip and soldier on - I've been guilty of that myself - be kind to yourself and grab any appropriate and sympathetic help on offer.Sue


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

It is a well known fact that mental illnesses are hereditary and you have a higher chance of developing one if someone in your family also has one.http://media.www.pittnews.com/media/storag...y-1793783.shtmlThough it is hard to say wether any of your children will develop depression as there really is no statistics on how likely that is to happen.. Just keep an eye on them really that is all you can do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah I do Star - my middle one is the worrisome one - the other 2 very sociable, happy go lucky, make friends easily - she's much more introverted, probably the most intelligent but very "finely tuned" and hideously stressed about exams etc. Yet she's a funny soul - she's doing a school placement at the mo and is working with an autistic boy of 8 and loving it and saying she wants to teach.I suppose its inevitable we face some sort of mental "issues" with a family history like ours - but, as you say, at least we are vigilant.Thanks for the linkSue


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

np Sueanxiety, depression and bipolar run in my family, pretty much everyone in my immediate family suffers from at least one of the three. Its unfortunate and scary watching kids grow up knowing that they could develop it. But after going through it Im sure you and your husband know what to watch for and will be very supportive.


----------



## Dandaman (Jun 1, 2007)

Well if it is Genetic though, if I have kids I am going to make sure I try my best to help them not develop the problems I've had to deal with. It's horrible for anyone.


----------

